# How should a wife dress?



## plymouth71 (May 10, 2010)

Hi fellas, I was just hoping to get a man's opinion of how a wife should dress. I'm trying to be more modest now that I'm married but the warmer it gets, the harder it is to be modest. What do you like to see your wife in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quads123 (May 27, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Hi fellas, I was just hoping to get a man's opinion of how a wife should dress. I'm trying to be more modest now that I'm married but the warmer it gets, the harder it is to be modest. What do you like to see your wife in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like me wife to look good cause when she looks good she feels good and confident and nothing is more sexy than a confident woman!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Whatever she wants to wear! For me myw ife has an ample bust that I'd like to see some cleavage with. But, she does not like guys looking at her chest so she wears modest tops. She still has her soccer legs though and she wears short shorts & skirts that really look good on her.

For me at least she could dress however she feels comfortable/sexy with. I have no jealousy or problems with however she wants to dress.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Dress like how you dressed when he met you and decided he loved you. Don't lose yourself to your marriage. You shouldn't need a new wardrobe because you are now his wife.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Hi fellas, I was just hoping to get a man's opinion of how a wife should dress. I'm trying to be more modest now that I'm married but the warmer it gets, the harder it is to be modest. What do you like to see your wife in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Birth day suit on the bed, on the couch, across the dining table, in the bathtub or on the floor, doesn't matter, is my ideal way to dress her.

But outside of the house, my wife is very conservative and has never dressed provocatively at all. I've tried to get her to dress up just a little bit when we go out but she's set in her ways. My wife is almost always in a pair of pants or shorts (knee length) with a short sleeve shirt. That is 95% of the time when we got out, and she's like 5"1 and 105lbs.

She tells me that she dresses like this cuz I've told her I don't like her showing off her body in public. I don't ever remember saying that but it could have when I was alot younger and more jealous. Maybe I caused this or maybe she uses this as an excuse to dress conservatively to this day still.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not a man but I believe that every person should dress appropriate for their age and body type regardless of marital status.


----------

